# TEFL Thailand



## bertie.sledger (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi all

Looking to go for a 5 month internship teaching in Thailand. Has anyone seen or heard of SEE TEFL?

They sound reputable but would like further advice from people.

Many thanks


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I've heard of SEE TEFL although I've no personal experiences with them.
Usually a TEFL-course takes approx. 6 weeks including the necessary and required 6 hours of teaching practice. 

Maybe there are intern-ships, but after the TEFL course and with the right credentials (at least a Bachelor-degree) you'll find a job pretty easy. 

Apart from teaching English conversation, it is getting more and more common to teach PE, maths and science in English too, so be prepared.


----------



## asianscouser (Feb 14, 2014)

Where are you coming from? TEFL have various courses with various prices, the best one is to contact is in Thailand itself Google it,i think its around 1400 Usd with a supposed Guaranteed job once you have completed the course, a friend of mine paid more for a course through UK TEFL and his job was only guaranteed if he went out and looked for it, i suggest you contact TEFL in Thailand. Then you can give my wife some free lessons  Im English BUT not much of a teacher, haha Anyway , good luck, let me know how you get on! Regards. Ken ( UK Expat )


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I AM from Holland and I COME from the bathroom. 
I am a qualified TEFL teacher and I've been active in TEFL-teacher-education in Thailand.
So please..................


----------

